# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Как обновить 1с ?

## kondrik

Есть 1с:предприятие версии 7.7. Задача его обновить. Сам я не разбираюсь ни в 1с ни в обновлениях, как то не приходилось. Как мне объяснили, у меня сейчас все отчеты формируются на какой то там квартал 2006 года. Нуна, чтобы эти отчеты были современные. Тут собственно вопросы:
1. Что мне обновлять, сами отчеты или конфигурацию ?
2. Где бы взять обновления ? (можно ссылкой)
3. Как вообще обновлять ? (можно ссылкой)

----------


## pevek

> Есть 1с:предприятие версии 7.7


Это хорошо что есть 1С:Предприятие версии 7.7! Но вопрос что конкретно нужно обновить (Бухгалтерию, Зарплата и Кадры и т.д)
Обновление тут
Регламентированные отчеты смотря под что!!! тут

----------


## kondrik

> Это хорошо что есть 1С:Предприятие версии 7.7! Но вопрос что конкретно нужно обновить


1с предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.025)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5  (7.40.486)

Это то, что я нашел в "о программе".

А можно еще ссылочку по технологии обновления ? Ну что там, куда и как ? 
И если я правильно понял, то мне нужно поставить "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Базовая"" ?

----------


## pevek

> 1с предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.025)
> Конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5  (7.40.486)


*Обновление типовой конфигурации платформы 1С: Предприятие 7.7*
*Скрытый текст*Инструкция что и как надо делать по шагам. 
Проверьте, что Вы действительно хотите обновить типовую конфигурацию. 
Внимательно изучите, что написано в файле update.txt, который идет с поставкой новой типовой конфигурации. Там часто бывает очень ценная информация по поводу того как правильно делать обновление на этот релиз типовой конфигурации. 
Зайдите в режим «Конфигуратор» Вашей информационной базы. 
Самый важный этап : резервная копия вашей базы. Выберите пункт главного меню «Администрирование». Если база файловая далее пункт меню «Сохранить данные», если у Вас sql версия платформы 1С «Выгрузить данные». Архив можно сделать средствами sql сервера или простым копированием каталога информационной базы. 
Проверьте что пункт 3 выполнен успешно. Все можно будет поправить, начав сначала, если архивная копия есть, если ее нет то могут быть неприятности. 
Войдите в режим «Объединение конфигураций», выбрав пункт меню «Конфигурация \ Объединение конфигураций». 
Укажите файл новой типовой конфигурации 1Cv7.MD 
Установите следующие параметры обновления 
«Приоритет конфигурации» - «Загружаемая конфигурация»; 
«Метод объединения» - «Замещать объекты». 
Нажмите «OK» для запуска процесса объединения конфигурации. 
Когда процесс объединения завершится После будет открыто окно «Конфигурация», содержащее новый релиз конфигураций. 
Сохранение изменения конфигурации Вашей информационной базы. 
Обновите внешние обработки следуя инструкциям из файла update.txt. 
Обновите регламентированную отчетность. 

Важно! Не с любого релиза можно обновится на любой более новый. Иногда надо обновлять последовательно, через контрольные релизы, при этом надо обязательно выполнять обработку обновления в режиме 1С: Предприятия. 

Найти дистрибутив обновляения регламентированной отчетности 1С и нового типового релиза Вашей конфигурации можно так:
*Установка и настройка конфигураций 1с Предприятие 7.7 и 1с 8*
тут

*Обязательно прочитайте файт update.txt где может располагаться важная информация об обновлении!!!*

----------


## alexsmir

> мне нужно поставить "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Базовая"" ?


Почему Вы так решили? Бух базовая ставится на платформу 7.7 базовую, а у Вас SQL, только сейчас релиз 512, а у Вас стоить 486, если обновлять сразу, то может и не обновиться. 
1. Сделайте копию базы (обязательно).
2. Если найдете скачайте промежуточные релизы между 486 и 512
3. порядок обновления написан в файле update.txt, прочитайте внимательно и дерзайте.

_Добавлено через 30 минут 31 секунду_



> средствами sql сервера


То что у пользователя платформа sql, то это скорее говорит о том, что она ломаная.

----------


## nitro80

> То что у пользователя платформа sql, то это скорее говорит о том, что она ломаная.


На этом форуме это принципиально? :)

----------


## alexsmir

> На этом форуме это принципиально?


конечно принципиально, только когда развернут SQL сервер, то в штате как минимум есть сисадмин (которому особых навыков не надо для того, что бы разобраться в порядке обновления 7.7).

----------


## kondrik

> То что у пользователя платформа sql, то это скорее говорит о том, что она ломаная.


Ну да, похоже что так. Дак что же мне всетаки устанавливть ?

----------


## ooosmena

Скажите пожалуйста, а можно обновлять прыгая через версии?
например у меня бухгалтерия 7.7 510 версия, можно ли сразу обновиться на 513? в Апдейт файле сказано про обновление с 512 версии.
В 8.1 понятно сразу, можно найти ступеньки обновлений с такойто-такойто версии можно обновиться на такуюто и такуюто версию. А в 7.7 такие ступеньки существуют?

----------


## pevek

> Скажите пожалуйста, а можно обновлять прыгая через версии?
> например у меня бухгалтерия 7.7 510 версия, можно ли сразу обновиться на 513? в Апдейт файле сказано про обновление с 512 версии.
> В 8.1 понятно сразу, можно найти ступеньки обновлений с такойто-такойто версии можно обновиться на такуюто и такуюто версию. А в 7.7 такие ступеньки существуют?


Можно прыгнуть только МД бери с установки, а не с обновления ну и конечно незабываем делать архив базы данных!

----------


## stoosha

*pevek*, подскажите - в последних архивах с обновлениями регламентрованной отчетности нет файлов update и т.д. - там просто набор разных exe-шников и все!.. Как обновляться-то? Да, они разворачиваются в файлы с вообще непонятным расширением, что с ними делать?

----------


## Maksy_G

1.развернуть все экзешникики в файлы с "непонятным" расширением.
2.удалить все экзешники.
3.поместить оставшиеся файлы в папку с именем Rp10q4.grp, где 10-номер года, 4-номер квартала за какой отчетность. grp после точки обязательно.

----------


## stoosha

Я это уже сделал! А дальше-то что с ними делатьИ?

----------


## Maksy_G

поместить папку rp10q4.grp в папку ExtForms информационной базы.
путь к базе можно посмотреть в меню помощь - о программе.

----------


## AVS300

1. Обычно отчетность обновляют через кнопку загрузить в Регламентированных отчетах, где выбирают любой экзешник из папки с отчетами.
2. На счет инструкции по обновлению, то её можно посмотреть после того как запустите setup с диска1 выберите на 2 шаге "обновление конфигурации" и на последнем шаге не будете снимать галочку. Кстати Мд-к обновления ни чем не отличаетсяот от мд-ка "полной установки"
3. между 486 и 521 никаких промежуточных обновлений делать не надо. (пормежуточные действия нужны при переходе на новые редакции, а они были по-моему ещё до 453 релиза)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Обычно отчетность обновляют через кнопку загрузить в Регламентированных отчетах, где выбирают любой экзешник из папки с отчетами.


 Полностью согласен, и не нужно заморачиваться, всё само собой установится как надо, и куда надо!

----------


## bregante

А как узнать база ПРОФ. или базовая? Спасибо!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_
И новая прибыль вышла и где взять?

----------


## nici

Меня тоже интересует чтоб обновить релиз до 522, какую выбрать Типовую, Баз. или Проф.? 

О программе написано:
 1с:Предприятие 7.7(сетевая версия)
Конфигурация:Бух.уч, ред. 4,5 (7.70.517)

----------


## AVS300

сетевая всегда проф

Для базовой версии в меню О программе в установленных компонентах будет написано "Бухгалтерский учет (базовая)"

----------


## adcroco

Такой вопрос: у знакомых 1С 7.7 ТиС 7.70.937 от 22.12.2004. Как обновить на текущую 7.70.979 от 31.12.2013? Можно ли "перепрыгнуть" через все промежуточные или нужно ставить какие-то ключевые релизы?

----------


## zas2004

тис можно и прыгнуть, сохранись только

----------


## adcroco

спасибо

----------


## sm151058

что-то у меня перестал запускаться setup.exe с диска 1. Помнится, был инструмент для создания  папки update без запуска setup.exe Не подскажете, как его найти?

----------


## Ukei

> был инструмент для создания папки update без запуска setup.exe


 - Вот скрипт для распаковки дистрибутивов 7.7 на системах Windows, включая редакции х64: http://rusfolder.net/files/41070691

----------

sm151058 (26.06.2014)

----------


## sm151058

> Вот скрипт для распаковки дистрибутивов 7.7 на системах Windows, включая редакции х64


Спасибо, напомните пожалуйста, как запускать?

----------


## Ukei

> напомните пожалуйста, как запускать?


 - Положить содержимое архива рядом с папками Disk01, Disk02 и т.д. и запустить файл extract_1c.cmd

----------

sm151058 (26.06.2014)

----------

